# Timeout nach 30 Minuten Laufzeit einer entfernten Methode



## argoran (4. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den 1800000 ms Timeout für das Benutzen von entfernten Methoden anheben. Ich bekomme nach dieser Zeit nämlich immer folgende Warnung mit anschließender Exception:


> WARNING: "IOP00410219: (COMM_FAILURE) Communications timeout waiting for response. Exceeded 1,800,000 milliseconds"
> org.omg.CORBA.COMM_FAILURE: vmcid: SUN minor code: 219 completed: Maybe
> at com.sun.corba.ee.impl.logging.ORBUtilSystemException.communicationsTimeoutWaitingForResponse(ORBUtilSystemException.java:2863)
> at com.sun.corba.ee.impl.logging.ORBUtilSystemException.communicationsTimeoutWaitingForResponse(ORBUtilSystemException.java:2878)
> ...



Vielen Dank

Argoran


----------



## Ebenius (5. Feb 2009)

Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von Java EE, aber mir scheint, Du suchst nach sowas? Sun Java System Application Server 9.1 Administration Reference. Such mal nach "response-timeout"... Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## maki (5. Feb 2009)

Das wäre imho ein Anwendungsfall für Asychrone aufrufe.


----------



## argoran (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten! Ich benutze als App.-Server Glassfish. In der Adminconsole kann man allerhand Timeouts einstellen, aber leider gibt es, soweit ich das sehe, keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, um mein Problem zu beheben.
Nach 30 Minuten Bearbeitungszeit einer Methode schlägt dieser Timeout zu.

Vielen Dank
argo


----------

